# How much for a piece of glass....



## TOMBUCHANAN (Jan 21, 2007)

Being clumbsy I mananged to drop a piece of the glass from the front of my viv whilst cleaning it. So I now need to find a glazer to get a new bit cut.

Does anyone know how much roughly speaking for a 4mm thick piece of glass 450mm x 515mm?? 

It would need the sanded edge or whatever it is they do to blunt the sides.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I think I paid about £18 for a peice about that size-ish with polished edges- thats the expensive bit!!


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

find a double glazing manufacture there not glass specilest (sp) so not as expensive 
thats where i get all of mine from and its a lot cheaper than a proper glass supplier


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

£6.50 for 4mm toughened with the edges taken off.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

crafty said:


> find a double glazing manufacture there not glass specilest (sp) so not as expensive
> thats where i get all of mine from and its a lot cheaper than a proper glass supplier


Crafty - where do you go for yours, just in case I have a go at building my own sometime 

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

well your in halifax so id say go to warmshield windows on 
hopwood lane just above the college 
i used to work there so i know there pretty cheap


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

crafty said:


> well your in halifax so id say go to warmshield windows on
> hopwood lane just above the college
> i used to work there so i know there pretty cheap


Nice one - cheers


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

The above wont be toughened is it?
For normal 4mm its only about £2 for that size!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you won't need the edges polished. 
You're only replacing 1 piece of glass and the glass will have an overlap so use your polished piece for the inside. The snake or lizard won't have to come into contact with the unpolished edge saving you cash.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

most vivs dont have bevelled edges anyway. Standard shop vivs dont...


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

All you need to rub the edges down is emery cloth or sandpaper!
Takes about a min to do!


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

markandwend said:


> All you need to rub the edges down is emery cloth or sandpaper!
> Takes about a min to do!


agreed thats how i do all mine aswell


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

where are you ?...i got some i can chop up......phil ( your probably up miles away from me)


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

you need toughened glass by law for 4mm sliding doors for your safety and your reps safety! toughened glass is made to order so you may have to wait a couple of days for it. cost is dependent on size, for 1 piece 1.5ft by 1ft your looking around £8-£10


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

2 panes of 450mm x 297mm, £7.50.

With polished edges (a must!), £17.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

u don't need polished edges if you have it toughened! to have it polished it doubles the price and no vivs that you buy in the shops have polished edges!


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

I spoke to four glaziers after I thought the first one was trying to take me for a ride - all four said the edges would be razor sharp and would not slide in runners, and needed to be rounded.


----------



## TOMBUCHANAN (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, that's great feedback!! Gives me a far better idea of prices. Thanks all.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

Furrag said:


> I spoke to four glaziers after I thought the first one was trying to take me for a ride - all four said the edges would be razor sharp and would not slide in runners, and needed to be rounded.


the other 4 are taking you for a ride i have toughened glass that came in my vivs and glass that I've bought and there exactly the same no polished edges and i could run my wrists down them and nothing would happen! the toughening substance makes the edges look polished and take the sharp edge off eliminating the need for polished edges! and halving the price!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

chamman said:


> you need toughened glass by law for 4mm sliding doors for your safety and your reps safety! toughened glass is made to order so you may have to wait a couple of days for it. cost is dependent on size, for 1 piece 1.5ft by 1ft your looking around £8-£10


 

What a load of shit! There is no law that states you have to use 4mm toughened for sliding doors! 
You have to for furniture, but as vivs are not classed a furture you dont have to!!!
I have looked into it all and so has my local pet shop, Id love to know who told you it was LAW???


----------



## KillaMan (Nov 3, 2007)

markandwend said:


> What a load of shit! There is no law that states you have to use 4mm toughened for sliding doors!
> You have to for furniture, but as vivs are not classed a furture you dont have to!!!
> I have looked into it all and so has my local pet shop, Id love to know who told you it was LAW???



when i saw law i laughed, if your building ur own stuff, there is no law aslong as it will not disrupt anyone else, aka sight/sound/smell/vibrations..knowing from experience. without anyone else knowing, or health and saftey aka, others not been cut from lazyness.. but its not going to make any diffrence on a viv, aslong as its not razor sharp.. :rotfl:


----------



## robclements (Sep 23, 2007)

*Law on glass ...*



> Health & Safety​
> 
> New safety laws require businesses to apply safety filming to glass.
> It is also a wise precaution in homes. Avoid the risk of someone walking or running into clear glass.


I suspect someone MAY have visited this site Welcome to Glazingcodes.org and assumed it was UK law ... it is American!

Seems there might be a bit of confusion here about the law and glass. 
There has been new UK legislation passed requiring businesses that have 4mm glass in furniture or doors must cover them in safety film, or replace it with BS standard toughened glass, and new build homes must have tougened glass in doors etc and furniture for daily use etc must also have it, but as markandwend CORRECTLY state Vivariums and fish tanks etc are NOT classed as furniture so therefore do not have to have toughened glass by law. However, using toughened brings a bit of peace of mind and I would say is essential in vivs in excess of 3ft x 2ft frontal area or ones based at floor level - and would be a recommendation if children are about! 

Personally, and this is FACT - when I arranged Public Liability Insurance as I sell to the public [sic] with a VERY large Insurance group, when asked what I was building and of what materials, weights etc ... only interest in if I was using toughened glass or otherwise was if it was being used as 'walk thru' doors or over 1m square at floor level.

But for the OP - glass you need in standard 4mm = £6.50. In toughened = £9.00. BOTH polished and SLIDE easily! Finger grooves 'ground in' if required - £2.50 extra.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

the law states about 4mm sliding glass doors! dosnt state whether its in a viv or not! here we have another know it all! people like you dont get far in life as they dont listen cuz there always rite!


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

chamman said:


> the law states about 4mm sliding glass doors! dosnt state whether its in a viv or not! here we have another know it all! people like you dont get far in life as they dont listen cuz there always rite!


if your so sure of the fact that its LAW could you please show us some proof of that.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

i dont have the proof. like i said b4 i worked for a large glass company, thats how i know!
aslong as i know myself then i realy dont care about the rest of you. I was just offering my advice!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

crafty said:


> if your so sure of the fact that its LAW could you please show us some proof of that.


 
Crafty, there is no law on it mate, as me and Rob have previously stated, there is a law that all furniture has to have toughened glass, this is where some people get confused, as a viv is not classed as a item of furniture it doesnt need toughened glass.
I make vivs and also used to be a window fitter, so know a lot from both!

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Crafty, there is no law on it mate, as me and Rob have previously stated, there is a law that all furniture has to have toughened glass, this is where some people get confused, as a viv is not classed as a item of furniture it doesnt need toughened glass.
> I make vivs and also used to be a window fitter, so know a lot from both!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark.


ow i know mate i used to work for a double glazing manufacturer and done a lot of fitting aswell 
but if hes so adament on the subject then i feel he should able to back it up


----------



## robclements (Sep 23, 2007)

I think to settle this one I will pop into Pilkingtons ... they have a VERY large depot about a mile from where I live. I suspect they will have the laws on glazing ... what ya reckon? lol

Chamman .. I really dont think anyone was having a go at you ... but when quoting 'law' it is a very very good idea to have evidence of that law, or at the very least some precedent to fall back on .... I would really think that my Public Liability Insurance Company would have informed me it was law to have to use toughened glass, before arranging my insurance - they did ask just about any and every question about my operations, selling areas, materials, tools etc etc before doing so. However, I for one agree on the use of toughened glass in vivs etc in most situations .. (having seen a Retic launch itself through a piece of ordinary 4mm glass ....) but until it is ABSOLUTE law, many wont need it or be prepared to pay the extra for peace of mind. (And that includes me in little enclosures up to a foot or so ....)


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

think il do the same theres one just up the road from me
(big glazing firm that is)not pilkingtons


----------



## grantellissheffield (May 27, 2010)

Where glass and glazing products are supplied for domestic use they must comply with the *'General Safety Requirement' of the General Product Safety Regulations 1994 (GPSR)*. This requires consumer products to be reasonably safe and this may be achieved by conforming with *British Standard BS 6262: Part 4: 1994* (as detailed below) with reference to the Approved Document N of the *Building Regulations 1991*.

*
N1 INTERPRETATION​*Glazing with which people are likely to come into
contact while in passage in or about the building, shall Ð
(a) if broken on impact, break in a way which is
unlikely to cause injury; or
(b) resist impact without breaking; or
(c) be shielded or protected from impact.​*N2​*​​​​Transparent glazing, with which people are likely to
collide while in passage in or about the building, shall​
incorporate features which make it apparent.


i used to make vivs some 13 yrs ago and there was a case when somebody bought a viv from a place that didnt use safty glass and purposly punched the glass and cut there hand open then took the company to court and won as to say they lost quiet a bit of money... wealways used safty glass hope this helps. ie if your making for yourself like i do now then use what you want but if its for resale weather private or trade use safty glass or you gonna be inthe poop if anything happens..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

grantellissheffield said:


> Where glass and glazing products are supplied for domestic use they must comply with the *'General Safety Requirement' of the General Product Safety Regulations 1994 (GPSR)*. This requires consumer products to be reasonably safe and this may be achieved by conforming with *British Standard BS 6262: Part 4: 1994* (as detailed below) with reference to the Approved Document N of the *Building Regulations 1991*.
> 
> 
> *N1 INTERPRETATION*​​Glazing with which people are likely to come into
> ...





probably would have done 30 months ago when this thread was active.​


----------

